# String Stops ??



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

It seems like very bow out today has a string stop on it from the factory. Some of you may actually remember when bows didn't come with them.

I wonder if they truly help with a more consistent shot or do they just dampen noise. I also realize there is a perceived corollary between lack of noise and a smoother shot. They are separate but our mind likes to put them together.

So does the string stop really make the bow more consistent or is it all in our heads? I know they do add speed and reduce sound but I do not know about the other so I am asking folks who know more than me.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Not all string stops fall under the same criteria. 
I've seen evidence of bows in shooting machines being no different in terms of grouping potential with or without them. 
I've seen damaged or cut ones causing issues from shot to shot. 

My advice will be: If they're in good condition, you're more than likely fine. Replace any that are damaged. Assess any actual suspicions you have of them causing an issue with a shooting machine operated competently.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I ask because I was shooting my bow this evening with out one and it shot very nice groups. It isn't on there because I simply forgot to put it back on when I put my bow back together.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've only one instance of shooting with one and not shooting without one and this on a 2010 Martin Shadowcat, 41 1/2" ata if that means anything. It only took 3 or 4 shots for me to put the string stop back on. It wasn't that accuracy suffered, but the noise and vibration shocked me....


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

SonnyThomas said:


> I've only one instance of shooting with one and not shooting without one and this on a 2010 Martin Shadowcat, 41 1/2" ata if that means anything. It only took 3 or 4 shots for me to put the string stop back on. It wasn't that accuracy suffered, but the noise and vibration shocked me....


There is definitely a difference in the sound of the bow and I can see where there might be some resonance.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

I met Stefan Hansen's and looked over his bow. He doesn't run a string stop. Says he just wears it out so doesn't run one. 

So I went home and took off mine on my Supra and also removed the limb bands after seeing that new Supra don't have any limb bands. And man my blade rest was never louder! So added them back on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

It's 100% personal preference in how you want the shot to feel. Plenty of people take them out, plenty of people leave them in. My two pieces of advice...1) if you take it out, make sure your screws are all tight and/or use loctite 2) if you leave it in, cut a small piece off an arrow and stuff it behind the stop in the bow. This will guarantee that the stop does not move when shooting high volumes 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kbehar (Oct 28, 2010)

No accuracy difference as far as I know.
I'm pretty sure the Hoyt Prevails don't come with them from the factory (except the FX)


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been curious to try one on my recurve has anyone experience with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

kbehar said:


> No accuracy difference as far as I know.
> I'm pretty sure the Hoyt Prevails don't come with them from the factory (except the FX)


they do not. don't have the mounting hole either, although you could bolt a flange-mounted one onto the back stab bushing.



erose said:


> I've been curious to try one on my recurve has anyone experience with that?


Hoyt tried it recently with the Stealth Shots. I have my own opinions on them, but suffice to say they faded off the pro's bows relatively quickly - even the ones paid to promote them.


they obviously change the noise of the shot and can kill some vibration, but I have never seen any evidence they improve accuracy. if they were a genuine improvement from that point of view I would expect to see at least *some* on target podiums.


----------



## plargent (Apr 30, 2016)

My Hoyt Prevail 37" ATA with 60# limbs and x3 cams did NOT come with a string stop. It also does not have the limb dampener that used to be mounted on a mini limb that fit between the two parallel limbs on last years Podium bows. I can't tell that my Prevail or other peoples Prevails are noticeably louder when I shoot in my winter league with 20 other target archers using a wide variety of bows.


----------

